# suggestion required for a digital camera



## Jarajesh (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi,
I want to buy a digital camera. My budget is around 8K.

My still photography will be done from mostly indoors and less in outdoors

I want to create youtube videos like the following one YouTube - Chilla Frilla - Apple iPad Review (Official)

mostly the videos will be shot from indoors.

Please suggest me a cam with the above features. 
If you guys can suggest me a better model at a higher price I can increase my budget.


----------

